# how to use wi fi router with reliance broadband connection???



## anmol4all (Mar 13, 2012)

hi i have ordered a wi fi router to work with my wired broadband connection but i have some queries...
1. reliance provided me connection without any modem. will a wi fi work.
2. to use my internet connection i need to login on a reliance broadband page and then i can use my connection. so if i use my connection with wi fi on my phone will the same page appear on my phone or i have to start my computer then login and remain my computer on or off.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 13, 2012)

1.You are on Cable Modem Setup.
2.Directly plug in your internet cable to your Router..But before that Router has to be configured by PC manually.
You have to fill in all password / login details for connection in Router configuration page only once using ur pc...login page will not appear ever on ur phone after that.
After that you can access net directly via ur phone.


----------



## anmol4all (Mar 14, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> 1.You are on Cable Modem Setup.
> 2.Directly plug in your internet cable to your Router..But before that Router has to be configured by PC manually.
> You have to fill in all password / login details for connection in Router configuration page only once using ur pc...login page will not appear ever on ur phone after that.
> After that you can access net directly via ur phone.



thanks, you cleared my doubts


----------



## greet86 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi whos that fool that says u cant login by phone in reliance. I hve reliance frm 1year now n  i am usng dlink router wth it for my pc n laptop n s2PHONE . just download dolphin browser frm if u hve android or apple phone . it will open ur reliance page of login. n u dnt need to keep ur pc on aftr even u login by pc. once u logged in. it continues till atleast 24hrs


----------



## himanshuapril1 (Mar 29, 2014)

greet86 said:


> Hi whos that fool that says u cant login by phone in reliance. I hve reliance frm 1year now n  i am usng dlink router wth it for my pc n laptop n s2PHONE . just download dolphin browser frm if u hve android or apple phone . it will open ur reliance page of login. n u dnt need to keep ur pc on aftr even u login by pc. once u logged in. it continues till atleast 24hrs




Hey can you tell me the model no of your router, as I'm also planning to get wi-fi router for the my reliance connection.


----------

